

Faceleaks : leak your friends anonymously - martin_kirch
http://www.faceleaks.info/

======
younata
and the use for this is... what exactly?

I mean, it's interesting, but utterly pointless, and even invasive.

On the other hand, this is facebook photos that are being leaked, it's not as
if we expect any privacy on facebook.

